

The Researchers Who Analyzed All the Porn on the Internet - symkat
http://healthland.time.com/2011/05/19/mind-reading-the-researchers-who-analyzed-all-the-porn-on-the-internet/

======
hugh3
This was actually a really interesting article. I'm tempted to acquire this
book.

Oddly enough I saw this book for the first time on the new books rack in the
bookstore just a couple of hours ago and admired the cover design but didn't
bother to pick it up because I had no idea from the vague cover and
description what it was actually about. I suppose the publishers decided _not_
to go with a cover which emphasizes "porn".

Still, in the interests of maintaining a bookshelf which my mother can look
at, perhaps I'll get this one for the Nook.

